# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  connecting to MYSQL

## light

hi I have enough time mysql account at sprinter web, and now at freehostia but have many problems if I introduce this code: 

```

<?php    
//connect include
    $nname = $_POST;
    $db = mysql_connect("mysql3.freehostia.com","geevan_login","1qwerty")
    or die ("error by open datebase<br>" . mysql_error());
    mysql_select_db("geevan_login", $db)
    or die ("fout bij lezen datebase<BR>" . mysql_error());
?>


```

I get the error each time: error by open datebase
I can make duss no connection with the MYSQL datebase the guard word, server name, loginnaam kloppen at sprinter web has 
I the same problem such as you some idea has true it to can lie mail then even or answers

----------

